# Finally Bharat Ratna to Sachin R Tendulkar



## ankush28 (Nov 16, 2013)

So finally Indian Governnent decided to give bharat ratna, the highest civilian award to Sachin Tendulkar.

He is the first sportsperson to recieve Bharat ratna.
source : Sachin Tendulkar given Bharat Ratna hours after retiring from cricket : Cricket, News - India Today


----------



## snap (Nov 16, 2013)

source?


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 16, 2013)

^^edited OP...


----------



## sainath (Nov 16, 2013)

I have to say only one sentence for Sachin Tendulkar- Zale bahu, hotil bahu, parantu ya sam ha!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 16, 2013)

he deserves it. he shouldn't have retired though.  i saw(in mind ) a scope of around 4 years more, but in vain


----------



## digik (Nov 16, 2013)

Very good news. Just the deserving person got it.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 16, 2013)

its a gr8 news..sachin definately deserved it..got very emotional with his farewell speech..its always sad to see a person of this calibre retire..sachin/dravid/ganguly/laxman/kumble/ponting/gilchrist/lara,etc.will all be dearly missed from on-field action..( ofcourse we will be seeing them off-field for doing analysis,commentary,ect.. 

& also, not to forget Mr. C.N.R.Rao also got the prestigious bharat ratna award. ( currently serves as the Head of the Scientific Advisory Council to the Prime Minister of India. )


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 17, 2013)

He really deserves it.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2013)

He totally deserves it. The government was late to give him this should have been done earlier.


----------



## Renny (Nov 17, 2013)

More important IMO:

CNR Rao, a high priest of pure science gets Bharat Ratna


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 17, 2013)

sainath said:


> I have to say only one sentence for Sachin Tendulkar- Zale bahu, hotil bahu, parantu ya sam ha!



Translate please.


----------



## sainath (Nov 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Translate please.



This is marathi phrase which means there have been many great people, will be many but not like Sachin Tendulkar.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 17, 2013)

Good. He totally deserved it.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 17, 2013)

I love Sachin.


----------



## digik (Nov 18, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> its a gr8 news..sachin definately deserved it..got very emotional with his farewell speech..its always sad to see a person of this calibre retire..sachin/dravid/ganguly/laxman/kumble/ponting/gilchrist/lara,etc.will all be dearly missed from on-field action..( ofcourse we will be seeing them off-field for doing analysis,commentary,ect..
> 
> & also, not to forget Mr. C.N.R.Rao also got the prestigious bharat ratna award. ( currently serves as the Head of the Scientific Advisory Council to the Prime Minister of India. )



Todays newspaper cites Prof. Rao's comment. He is not happy about Sachin's Bharat Ratna. He terms it as madness.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 18, 2013)

inb4
"Giving Bharat Ratna to Sachin was a waste"



digik said:


> Todays newspaper cites Prof. Rao's comment. He is not happy about Sachin's Bharat Ratna. He terms it as *madness*.


insert *this is sparta* here


----------



## digik (Nov 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> inb4
> "Giving Bharat Ratna to Sachin was a waste"
> 
> 
> insert *this is sparta* here



Pardon Please!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 19, 2013)

Sri Sachin Ramesh Tendulkar :-> JEWEL of India :-> Salutations
A LEGEND FOREVER IN THE WORLD OF CRICKET.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2013)

He totally deserved this.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 19, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> he deserves it. he shouldn't have retired though.  i saw(in mind ) a scope of around 4 years more, but in vain



What ??? I can understand the emotions but not the logic behind Tendulkar sticking around for 4 more years. 

Sachin himself knows better that this is the time to call it quits. What else does he want other than a stable Indian side after his big shoes being called off for rest?? Its the right time for both himself and team India.

Fortunately, he was given the farewell he deserves while many of them dint see it though they deserved something (though not as much as Sachin did).


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm reading a lot about those crappy politicians who are criticizing the Govt. for awarding Sachin, Bharat Ratna. If these crooks are thinking he's not eligible to get it, then NO ONE in INDIA has.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2013)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> I'm reading a lot about those crappy politicians who are criticizing the Govt. for awarding Sachin, Bharat Ratna. If these crooks are thinking he's not eligible to get it, then NO ONE in INDIA has.



Well see the context in which they have questioned.

They are not directly questioning the award award given to him, rather the priority given to him among other sportsmen. Like Dhyanchand, milkha singh. At least the chronological order wasn't followed.


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 21, 2013)

I just hate to see OFF Topic posts!!! why don't you open a new thread?
Reported!


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 21, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well see the context in which they have questioned.
> 
> They are not directly questioning the award award given to him, rather the priority given to him among other sportsmen. Like Dhyanchand, milkha singh. At least the chronological order wasn't followed.



i do somewhat agree with them..dhyanchand, who was once held ( maybe still is ) as one of the finest/greatest players to play hockey has been ignored by the government..
We can't decide who's the greatest of them, but atleast they could follow some sort of order.. :/


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 21, 2013)

Last match man no more excuse for lunch extensions and extra breaks.
Now the TV is just not worth it.
Miss u SIR , Respect.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> What ??? I can understand the emotions but not the logic behind Tendulkar sticking around for 4 more years.
> 
> Sachin himself knows better that this is the time to call it quits. What else does he want other than a stable Indian side after his big shoes being called off for rest?? Its the right time for both himself and team India.
> 
> Fortunately, he was given the farewell he deserves while many of them dint see it though they deserved something (though not as much as Sachin did).



he was really performing very well. around 3 years ago, when he was in bad form, there were calls for his retire. did he do it? if he is in very bad form for long duration,it s really the time to do it. but that was not the case now. he was still playing very well. ofcourse age impacts health. any how, nothing is valid now since he is already retired.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 22, 2013)

Sachin tendulkar honored for his exceptional  service towards cricket .....


----------



## noob (Nov 22, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> Last match man no more excuse for lunch extensions and extra breaks.
> Now the TV is just not worth it.
> Miss u SIR , Respect.



This. Cricket is dead for me.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 22, 2013)

We also need to update our National Game to "Cricket". Honestly, I haven't seen anyone watching Hockey.


----------



## sksundram (Nov 22, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> We also need to update our National Game to "Cricket". Honestly, I haven't seen anyone watching Hockey.



Hockey is not the national game of India. 
*indiatoday.intoday.in/story/hockey-not-our-national-game-sports-ministry-rti-query/1/211480.html


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 22, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Hockey is not the national game of India.
> Hockey is not our national game, says Sports Ministry in reply to an RTI query : Other Sports, News - India Today


Oh good then. Back in my school days we were taught that Hockey is the national game of India.


----------

